# What did you read as a child?



## Vos (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't mean what childrens books that you like now. I want to know what other people read when they were younger.

I used to read a LOT of Animorphs books. I must have 12 or 13 of them in my basement. I don't even remember much about them apart from the horrible show that came out a few years after they were "popular". 

I Guess this would constitute as a SPOILER
Lol, whenI was proberly 11, I read on the internet by acident that Tobias was going to die in the new book... I cried for hours.

I also used to have a lot of Boxcar Children books, this was because I joind the book club. I have proberly have more than 20 or 30, I only read like 14 or 15 of them.

I was bord the other day and picked up one of them, I solved the mystery in the first 20 minuits of reading the book and had to wait trough the other hour and a half for the kids to figer it out... dumb kids.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 21, 2005)

I read some pointless books. Some I'm too embarrassed to say. I just won't say any. Sorry I wasted a post.


----------



## bobothegoat (Jun 21, 2005)

SPOILER!

Tobias didn't die.  Racheal did in the last book, though.  Then Tobias kind of went off into the woods never to be heard off again...

Yeah, I read a lot of Animorphs.  There's about fourty of them in my closet somewhere, two of which were the last two books.  It gets pretty dark near the end-- or at least I thought it was dark as a kid.  They end up loosing that blue box to the Yerks and end up living in the mountains or something.


----------



## gohn67 (Jun 21, 2005)

I read primarily, actually only Goosebumps and that was it.


----------



## Kikster (Jun 21, 2005)

I read a lot of rohal dahl (is that how you spell his name???)... I loved his books.

I also loved gerald durrell and james herriot (I wanted to be a vet)

for some wierd reason I loved agatha christie's novels and read all of them.

but my favorite book ever was the lion, the witch and the wardrobe. GREAT!!!!

I was quite the book worm....


----------



## Vos (Jun 21, 2005)

[\SPOILER]


I know that Tobias was brought back to life but I didn't know Rachel dies... Now I want to cry again... well not really, but still...

[/Spoiler]




Yah, I used to read Rohal Doll (sp? as well) too, I must of read The Twits 4 or 5 times.

I have a large cloths hamper in my basement full of books I had as a kid, but like I said a lot of them are Boxcar Children and Animorphs.  I should proberly go through them some time soon, see what I had.


----------



## Rosalina (Jun 22, 2005)

I read a lot most of Louis Sachar books (Wayside School is falling down was my favorite)  I was so happy to hear a few years ago that he had a really big hit w/ Holes and it got made into a movie.  Still love the books to this day.

I also loved Goosebumps and Fear Street (like most kids).  They never really scared me much though.


----------



## Vos (Jun 22, 2005)

I used to buy Gossebumps books so I'd be "cool". I never read most of them, I just watched the tv show versions of the books instead. The only ones I did read were the choose you own adventure ones.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 22, 2005)

When I was _really_ young I had Curious George, Little Critter, The Berenstein Bears, and some other assorted children's books (The Little Engine That Could!).

When I got older I became partial to Goosebumps, Fear Street, Spooksville, Calvin & Hobbes (I still love it—can you tell?), Tintin, 1960s era science fiction, and fantasy novels (like the Shannara series and the Magic: The Gathering novels—the old Harperprism ones, not the crapass newer ones).


----------



## Kane (Jun 22, 2005)

When I was in the first through fourth grades, I loved the Hardy Boys, as well as other fun books meant for younger audiences.  I was also a big fan of the 2nd perspective type of books where you get to choose different paths to take, kind of creating your own story line.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh man, our school had so much retro 1970s and 1980s stuff (and yet it won the national "blue ribbon" award in 1994—a testament to the sorry state of our educational institutions) and those Choose Your Own Adventure books were so fun! Seemingly benign options like "if you peer over the rock, turn to page 124" almost always meant certain death.


----------



## semtecks (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't remeber the name of this book but i'm always on the lookout for it. It's about a boy who goes on an expidition to the himalayas and gets abducted by Yetis and taken to a colony of them in the mountains.

I remember this book because i got noticed by the teacher for reading it--it was beyond my age level or something--and i got to go with the pretentious *ahem* _gifted_ kids to see an authour called Kevin Crossley Holland who wrote a few childrens books.

Beyond that, Goosebumps, Stig of the dump and Brother of the land (good book).


----------



## pgoroncy (Jun 22, 2005)

One of my favorite set of books when I was young was The Three Investigators series.


----------



## Kane (Jun 22, 2005)

ooOoOOhh, I forgot about the chronicles of Narnia, I read those as a wee lad.


----------



## Ralizah (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, from the 6- 9ish range, I read mainly Animorphs and Goosebumps. From 10-13ish, my favorite books were 1984 (Orwell), The Magus (Fowles), and Catcher in the Rye (Salinger).


----------



## a15haddad (Jun 22, 2005)

When I was 7, 8, 9, I read books ranging from Harry Potter to The Secret Garden.  Looking back on it now, I still can't believe I actually read the Secret Garden when I was 7.  When I was 10 I got obsessed with James Patterson's Alex Cross series and read every one multiple times.  At 11 I read a lot of John Grisham (my naive years).  Also, I always read all sorts of sport books, whether they be biographies, historical accounts, or fictional sports tales.  My favorite book ever used to be Fab Five by Mitch Albom.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok. I read Gossebumps. And once when I was in kindergarten I read.... Power Rangers. :? It's still weird!


----------



## Vos (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh my god, there are power rangers books? Who thought that was a good Idea?

Also I went trough my old books. I found The Karate Kid part II the book! I need to read it now, I don't remember ever getting past the first chapter or so.

Also, I had more Archie comics than any one kid should have.


----------



## Aeryn (Jun 23, 2005)

I wasn't a reader.  I was a tomboy so I was outside playing football or something.  The one book that I do remember reading is still one of my favorites.  The Velveteen Rabbit.  I love that book!


----------



## Hodge (Jun 23, 2005)

I remember the Velveteen Rabbit... Such a sad book. They don't make books like that for kids anymore—nowadays it's all commercial horse shit that doesn't challenge a child in any way.


----------



## Aeryn (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree!  Nothing is like it used to be.  Everything is coated with horse shit. lolol


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 26, 2005)

I loved the Chronicles of Narnia. I didn't read my first one un 3rd grade so I finished them a little late, nut they were no less interesting. Also not too long ago I was reading the chronicles of Redwall.


----------



## shadowseer (Jun 26, 2005)

Where the wild things are, and that sort of stuff.


----------



## colvin11 (Jun 27, 2005)

I started reading Terry Prattchett books wahen I was 11


----------



## bobothegoat (Jun 27, 2005)

I remember the velveteen rabbit...


----------



## hiddenwisdom (Jul 5, 2005)

I read a LOT when I was little. I used to sit and read for like half a day at a time, until my parents reminded me that I hadn't eaten all day and needed to. Then I'd get mad at them for making me stop reading lol.

I read lots of Nancy Drew books, I still have a box of them in my basement. And the Babysitters Club (and when I was younger I read the little sister ones). Does anyone remember the Junie B. Jones books? I read a lot of those. And the American Girl books, and Boxcar Children, and a whole bunch of other stuff I don't remember.

I still have the Velveteen Rabbit too - I just read it again a while ago because I was bored.


----------



## Red Ghost (Jul 5, 2005)

I read alot of Christopher Pike books, and the Narnia Chronicles was a favorite.  I also read the Hobbit, which I loved, and then I attempted The Lord of the Rings, but I stopped reading halfway through the first book, it was too longwinded for my wandering 13 year old mind.  I also read alot of books on the supernatural and paranormal, concerning witchcraft, hauntings, and all that great jazz.  And comicbooks.  Mostly X-Men, and some Power Pack.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 7, 2005)

The complete tales of Beatrix Potter. I still have the book. It's big.


----------



## kintaris (Jul 13, 2005)

Terry Pratchett's The Bromeliad (Truckers, Diggers and Wings) and Roald Dahl started me writing.

I guess i was young when i read Harry Potter. It was then that i became pessimistic about certain aspects of the world (sorry, i have a right to be mad cos i have to dress up as a wizard on Saturday for the release of the damned new one).

Other books - Erik The Viking (please tell me where i can get this!), The Hobbit, Lord of the Rings when i was 10. Black Hearts in Battersea. The Bear That Cried Upside Down. 

Earlier than that...Allan Ahlberg poetry at infants and junior school.

kintaris


----------



## Mona (Jul 13, 2005)

Reading was all I did as a child.

I think I read almost every Roal Dahl (that's the correct spelling) children book there was. I remember re-reading The Witches all in one day.
I also read the Narnia chronicles and some Enid Blyton.
When I got a little older I read Animorphs too then read The Hobbit and fell in love with it.


----------



## barnsturm (Jul 13, 2005)

Gigi said:
			
		

> Mona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have this awesome set of Roald Dahl stories that are NOT for kids. The quote about him on the front is that his mind is "quintessentially nasty and wicked." A true inspiration.


----------



## barnsturm (Jul 13, 2005)

Until junior high I read:

"Alfred Hitchcock and the Three Investigators" mysteries. 

The Chronicles of Narnia.

The Hobbit and LOTR.

Treasure Island.

Ivanhoe.

"Choose Your Own Adventures".

Tintin.

Flash Gordon.

National Geographic.

Then in junior high I started reading Stephen King; "Nightshift" scared my pants off.

Read "Wifey" by Judy Blume. Damn!

Finally started reading straight sci fi: Larry Niven, Isaac Asimov, Robert Heinlein, Ray Bradbury.


----------



## Mona (Jul 13, 2005)

Gigi said:
			
		

> Mona said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops, I'm such an idiot. 

Yeah I've read a couple of adult ones too I really really like The Wonderful Story of Henry Sugar and six more. Skin is really good too and Ah, Sweet Mystery of Life as well.


----------



## a15haddad (Jul 13, 2005)

When I was 8, 9, 10 I read more than I do now .  My favorite book was nonfiction... Mitch Albom's Fab Five, about (obviously) the Michigan basketball quintet in the early '90s.  At night or in the car when I was in Lebanon in the summer of '01 my brother and I would play rock paper scissors to see who could read it for the next five minutes, over and over again.  Most of the pages were torn out from beign used so much.


----------



## Vos (Jul 14, 2005)

I had I Am Jackie Chan,when I was younger. It's an autobiography of. well, Jackie Chan. I remember reading it for like a month and only getting half way through it. I found it got kinda boring after the theater school part was over, but I was like 12 when I read it.


----------

